# Longevity eluded our coach



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, Van Gundy was a great coach with average players. I feel like I'm the only guy who believes his retirement was the key reason we failed to make the playoffs this year. He was a great coach, and I wish him the best of luck wherever he may go...sadly, his best teams were in 96-97 and 97-98, but in 96-97, there was that fight and the following year was Ewing's wrist injury. Those teams were balanced, well built, and played the right way. Jeff never had a top five player in the league. He didn't have Duncan or Kobe. But we did have a sick team, I mean, think about this, Ewing, Oak, Starks all still playing like they were in their prime, Allan Houston and Larry Johnson were signed, Childs was supposed to be great, Mills, Cummings, Buck Williams, Ward, that was a solid club.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I have to disagree. I think JVG knew the right time to get out and that the team was going nowhere. I know he left while the Knicks were on a winning streak but JVG knew that this club was hopeless. I think he wants to go to an organization where the brass has more respect for him. He certainly wasnt getting any from Dolan and even Layden for that matter.


----------

